# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  MERO (Mechanical Emotional Robot) and FERO, info service and performer robots, Center for Intelligent Robotics, KIST, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Developers:

Robocare, KIST-affiliated company specializing in robotics

Center for Intelligent Robotics

Home page - robocare.co.kr/pages/product04.php

----------


## Airicist

Apr 2, 2014




Published on May 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jun 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jan 21, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 1, 2015

----------


## Airicist

MERO3 robotshow

Published on Jul 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Information service robot Mero 3

Published on Jul 22, 2015

----------

